# WWI Columbia Military Chainring & Crank



## hoofhearted (Dec 17, 2017)

*

WWI Columbia Military Bicycle Chainring & Crank >>> 

Description ... Fotos ... and Price  will be posted in the 
Sell - Trade:  Parts .. Accessories .. Ephemera Thread.

Posting TOMORROW, Monday, December 18. 2017 @ 2 P.M.  ME.S.T.

No Other Parts Available.

..... patric

The Description .. 
The Fotos ..
and the Price is Now Posted in the FOR SALE Area.

PLEASE ... No Calls or Contact 'til after the posting ...  2 P. M. ....E.S.T.




*


----------

